# lets lighten the mood, a little Contest



## slingshot_sniper

GOODBYE


----------



## slingshot_sniper

This is sad i thought I'd get one reply already,no one wants it


----------



## shot in the foot

slingshot_sniper said:


> This is sad i thought I'd get one reply already,no one wants it


you will get people in your comp, they are too busy with the vote, ha ha, i bet they havnt seen this yet, jeff


----------



## slingshot_sniper

shot in the foot said:


> This is sad i thought I'd get one reply already,no one wants it


you will get people in your comp, they are too busy with the vote, ha ha, i bet they havnt seen this yet, jeff
[/quote]

GOODBYE


----------



## shot in the foot

slingshot_sniper said:


> This is sad i thought I'd get one reply already,no one wants it


you will get people in your comp, they are too busy with the vote, ha ha, i bet they havnt seen this yet, jeff
[/quote]

Oh yeah thanks for pointing that out Jeff,so are you in?









[/quote]

I have more ammo that the british army ha ha, plus mods dont enter the comps, ha ha, jeff


----------



## slingshot_sniper

shot in the foot said:


> This is sad i thought I'd get one reply already,no one wants it


you will get people in your comp, they are too busy with the vote, ha ha, i bet they havnt seen this yet, jeff
[/quote]

Oh yeah thanks for pointing that out Jeff,so are you in?









[/quote]

I have more ammo that the british army ha ha, plus mods dont enter the comps, ha ha, jeff
[/quote]

haha! no probs i'll let it run for a week or so,see if I can add to the prize then


----------



## M.J

Falconry?


----------



## Jacktrevally

Martial arts


----------



## PandaMan

One guess I assume?
Cricket?


----------



## slingshot_sniper

PandaMan said:


> One guess I assume?
> Cricket?


Yes mate one guess only


----------



## WC28

im going to have to go with water polo haha


----------



## slingshot_sniper

WC28 said:


> im going to have to go with water polo haha


LOL Thats.........not close









though I did that also but it was not my fav before slingshots sorry


----------



## mckee

Archery?


----------



## kobe23

Yes I do need TBG, never even touched them, and yes again I do need ammos, lead and pebbles. Haven't found lead from tire shops(maybe they refuse to let me know they have them) and looking for suitable pebbles is giving trouble to my neck and eyes. Hope could get lucky this time round =D


----------



## lewis850

annoying the misses







jk ermmm ??? ..... rc (remote control cars)


----------



## Simon Van den Broeck

slingshot shooting ?


----------



## Imperial

futbol


----------



## Master Sling

Okay I am definitely in that group, how about rugby?


----------



## TastelikeSnozberries

golf


----------



## Brooks67

Baseball


----------



## As8MaN

I am exaclly that kinda dude, who cant really afford TBG xD, not even mentioning the steel balls or any ammo that costs money lol..

I'd say Basketball.


----------



## slingshot_sniper

kobe23 said:


> Yes I do need TBG, never even touched them, and yes again I do need ammos, lead and pebbles. Haven't found lead from tire shops(maybe they refuse to let me know they have them) and looking for suitable pebbles is giving trouble to my neck and eyes. Hope could get lucky this time round =D


You need to select a sport


----------



## Chrissz

I guess bike-racing ...


----------



## e~shot

John, I know what is it LOL


----------



## slingshot_sniper

e~shot said:


> John, I know what is it LOL


Only Bill Hayes knows Irfan,PM me with your answer









BTW you donated one pouch yourself


----------



## slingshot_sniper

Jacktrevally said:


> Martial arts


........................


----------



## As8MaN

OHHH now i know, ur Jackie Chan undercover ;D!!!!!!


----------



## slingshot_sniper

As8MaN said:


> OHHH now i know, ur Jackie Chan undercover ;D!!!!!!












Wish I had his money


----------



## mr.joel

staff


----------



## As8MaN

Well, i bet u could own his ass, so that all wat matters







!.


----------



## e~shot

John, what is your age 18 or 28


----------



## slingshot_sniper

e~shot said:


> John, what is your age 18 or 28


52 years


----------



## e~shot

slingshot_sniper said:


> John, what is your age 18 or 28


52 years









[/quote]

Then, I think you not the person in this video


----------



## Wimpy

TBG? What if you shoot chains, and rocks? I guess I don't qualify







Wimpy


----------



## slingshot_sniper

e~shot yes that is me I've had a hard life









look here for more tips









My link


----------



## PandaMan

Hold on.. so now anyone who guesses has an unfair advantage...








I think I know what it is now.


----------



## As8MaN

must be kong-foo or something XD...


----------



## TastelikeSnozberries

haha I wish i had held on to my guess...


----------



## slingshot_sniper

go on guys have many guesses and if those that guess right I'll put in a raffle


----------



## YonakaYamako

Girl watching.

Now if that's not a sport, there is something wrong with the world.


----------



## PandaMan

slingshot_sniper said:


> go on guys have many guesses and if those that guess right I'll put in a raffle


Weight lifting?
Wrestling?
Boxing?
Fencing?

That's everything I can think of for the moment that would involve finger strength...


----------



## lewis850

this chi, thia quwando, judo ???? you said have as many guesses


----------



## TastelikeSnozberries

bodybuilding, gymnastics, yoga


----------



## As8MaN

Eskrima?..


----------



## slingshot_sniper

As8MaN said:


> Eskrima?..


Did sticks and tonfa but it aint those


----------



## PandaMan

rock climbing?


----------



## As8MaN

Jukendo?
Fencing?
Kendo?
Kyudo?...

EDIT:

Okinawan Kobudo?..


----------



## slingshot_sniper

PandaMan said:


> rock climbing?


Snowdon,Ben Nevis yes and I've ran the length of the Malvern Hills before I was sixteen but no its not that,

As8Man You have to think of a sport not to do with martial arts







thats all the help I'm giving


----------



## PandaMan

Javelin throwing
Discus throwing
Shotput throwing

I want that stuff!


----------



## As8MaN

Bare-knuckle boxing
Beach Wrestling
Boffing
Boxing
Jui Jitsu 
Krav Maga
Catch wrestling
Dambe
Glima
Judo
Karate
Kick Boxing
Luta Livre
Modern arnis
Muay Thai
Muay Lao
Pankration
Pradal Serey
*****
Sanshou
Savate
Shoot Boxing
Shoot Wrestling
Shuai Jiao
Ssireum
Sumo fighting
Taekwondo
Tegumi
Unifight
Vale Tudo
Wushu..








comon let me win!!


----------



## PandaMan

lol you copied and pasted from Wikipedia.


----------



## slingshot_sniper

you guys are killing me


----------



## As8MaN

Heck ye







! i know nothing bout sports

And btw, u did too 0.0, so were even







!


----------



## As8MaN

Maybe golf?..

EDIT:

Balistic training perhaps







?..


----------



## McMilchreis

I think you do armwrestling or you do highlandgames


----------



## Charles

Finger pull competition ... as in this link:

http://www.impactlab.net/2008/06/24/the-great-alpine-finger-pulling-championships/

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Chrissz

slingshot_sniper said:


> rock climbing?


You have to think of a sport not to do with martial arts







thats all the help I'm giving

[/quote]

Must be dancing then...


----------



## mckee

Basketball 
Football 
Archery 
Swimming 
Skeet Shooting 
Wrestling 
Pool Playing 
Synchronized Swimming 
Volleyball 
Badminton 
Baseball 
Boxing 
Canoeing 
Cycling 
Tennis 
Gymnastics 
Hockey 
Karate 
Hang Gliding 
Parachuting 
Water Skiing 
Down Hill Skiing 
Cross Country Skiing 
Water Polo 
Bowling 
Racket ball 
Darts 
Foosball 
Decathlon 
Hunting 
Speed Skating 
Figure Skating 
Handball 
Rowing 
Sailing 
Synchronized Swimming 
Table Tennis 
Triathlon 
Weight Lifting 
Crochet 
Horseshoes 
Bocce Ball 
Soccer 
Rugby 
Motorcycle Racing 
Automobile Racing 
Aquatics 
Archery 
Equestrian 
Fencing 
Judo 
Modern Pentathlon 
Rowing 
Taekwondo 
Biathlon 
Bobsleigh 
Curling 
Ice Hockey 
Luge 
Golf 
Roller Skating 
Surfing 
Scuba Diving 
Mountaineering and Climbing 
Squash 
Sumo Wrestling 
Wushu 
Chess 
Netball 
Kayaking 
Snowshoeing 
Mountain Biking 
Sprint Running 
Cross Country Running 
Power Walking 
Snow Sledding 
Paint ball 
Rock Climbing 
Hiking 
Roller Skating 
Ice Skating 
Fishing 
Water Tubing 
Boomerang 
Cricket 
Cheerleading

Jai Alai 
Fencing 
Paddle Ball 
Lacrosse 
Pétanque 
Skateboarding 
Tchoukball 
Track and Field 
Bird Watching 
Horseback Riding 
Prospecting 
Snow Biking 
White Water Rafting 
Water Snorkling 
Dog Sledding 
Sport Fishing 
River Rafting 
Whale Watching 
Sky Diving 
Camping 
Inline Skating 
Metal Detecting 
Bull Fighting 
Falconry 
Dog Training 
Rodeo Riding 
Snow Boarding 
Shuffle Board 
Flag Football 
Fox Hunting 
Model Flying 
Remote Control Boating 
Medicine Ball 
Hot Air Ballooning 
Wheelchair Basketball 
Caving 
Diving 
Modern Dance 
Classical Dance 
Para Gliding 
Knee Boarding 
Yachting 
Land Sailing 
Jump Roping 
Sombo 
Tug of War 
Wind Surfing 
Yoga 
Stunt Plane Flying 
Train Collecting 
Biathlon 
Log Rolling 
Tree Topping 
Body Building 
High Jump 
Long Jump 
Snooker 
Shot Put


----------



## slingshot_sniper

Ok I need to clean this thread up a little I brought the guessing on myself i guess







so from now on all names thus far will be put into a raffle and anyone else,

Just reply this thread why you need the stuff and you'll be entered too,I guess that cleans it up









mckee lol did you leave any out?


----------



## mckee

erm nope


----------



## mckee

why i need the stufff...
i need this stuff because i do not have a job or any source of income i get the odd bit of money off my dad to save up.


----------



## PandaMan

I need this stuff because I have no money and no way of receiving money without getting a paper round at unjust or maybe impossible hours. I have run out of rubber, so I need some more. Despite searching, I cannot find a consistent source of leather, and I have been practising with stones for ages now but I just can't use them. I need a consistently round projectile...
So that's why, not that it will affect my chances of winning though.


----------



## lewis850

i need this because the bank of mum and dad has ran dry







and im starting off with no stuff at all







and ill be a happy kid like at christmas


----------



## slingshot_sniper

you guys are already in the draw no need to keep posting


----------



## mckee

when are u doing the draw?


----------



## slingshot_sniper

mckee said:


> when are u doing the draw?


Sunday mckee


----------



## Master Sling

Becuase we are all going through hard times right now, and I cannot get the funds up to buy steel or Theraband due to my abilities. I am saving though...... Thanks a Million, MS


----------



## Slingshots rule

because i dont get any pocket money and i ve just been using rubber bands and i would like some thera band and ball bearings
SR


----------



## Brooks67

I need this stuff because it is extremely hard for me to get flatbands and I love slingshot I'm the only person at my school that shoots one so I. Really need this stuff and I have never shot flatbands


----------



## TastelikeSnozberries

I want this stuff because money is tight and sourcing leather and theraband is a pain, same with ammo, I'm running low on what I still have and I could definitely use the help


----------



## slingshot_sniper

................................bye







.


----------



## As8MaN

Me iz in







!


----------



## paul3195

im in for the draw


----------



## lightgeoduck

I guess Im in it to win it...

One question though; What is the size of that steel in the monkeyfist?


----------



## Gwilym

I'm not in but very kind of you giving a beginner a helping hand.


----------



## NoSugarRob

Gwilym said:


> I'm not in but very kind of you giving a beginner a helping hand.


----------



## slingshot_sniper

[quote name='lightgeoduck' timestamp='1307191639' post='83166']
I guess Im in it to win it...

ooooops


----------



## Gwilym

Bet thats brutal with a 16mm steel in it.


----------



## slingshot_sniper

Gwilym said:


> Bet thats brutal with a 16mm steel in it.


I'm saying nothing but it weighs IIRC 1.5 oz's


----------



## Gwilym

Someone told me these are technically illegal cos of sailors fighting with them in the 19th century. Don't know if its true.


----------



## slingshot_sniper

Gwilym said:


> Someone told me these are technically illegal cos of sailors fighting with them in the 19th century. Don't know if its true.


That would be this:

the weapon sometimes known as a "manrikigusari" or "kusari" , being a length of rope, cord, wire or chain fastened at each end to a hard weight or hand grip


----------



## Chrissz

slingshot_sniper said:


> I guess Im in it to win it...
> 
> One question though; What is the size of that steel in the monkeyfist?


No steel just fresh air









However this one on my keys has a 16mm steel but its purely decorative you understand


















[/quote]

wow how nice...

how did you do the knot?


----------



## slingshot_sniper

.....................


----------



## Gwilym

there are a number of websites with easy to follow instructions. It is not as difficult as it looks to tie.


----------



## Chrissz

sorry for offtopic ...










could you post me one? please?



Gwilym said:


> there are a number of websites with easy to follow instructions. It is not as difficult as it looks to tie.


----------



## Gwilym

I think this you tube vid is pretty clear but have included two other links to help. Slingshot snipers monkeys fist uses 5 wraps all these are three but its easy to scale up once you knwo the technique.




http://www.animatedknots.com/monkeysfist/index.php
http://www.igkt.net/beginners/monkeys-fist.php
The last suggests splicing the end back into the rope I always just tuck it into the knot. much less hastle


----------



## Chrissz

thanks !


----------



## Simon Van den Broeck

well you can count me in to







aand the reason why is because i really need the theraband because i want to try it out before i should buy any ; and buying is going to take long because i'm out of money


----------



## slingshot_sniper

Closed now,Goodbye


----------



## CRO-josip14

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/7708-request/page__p__79810#entry79810 i need ammo...


----------



## slingshot_sniper

Goodbye


----------



## Jacktrevally

Hi,

Thanks very much...

Very happy indeed.


----------



## slingshot_sniper

shot in the foot said:


> This is sad i thought I'd get one reply already,no one wants it


you will get people in your comp, they are too busy with the vote, ha ha, i bet they havnt seen this yet, jeff
[/quote]

Oh yeah thanks for pointing that out Jeff,so are you in?









[/quote]

I have more ammo that the british army ha ha, plus mods dont enter the comps, ha ha, jeff
[/quote]

GOODBYE


----------



## slingshot_sniper

e~shot said:


> John, what is your age 18 or 28


52 years









[/quote]

[/quote]


----------



## slingshot_sniper

[/quote]
.....................


----------



## slingshot_sniper

Chrissz said:


> I guess Im in it to win it...
> 
> One question though; What is the size of that steel in the monkeyfist?


No steel just fresh air









However this one on my keys has a 16mm steel but its purely decorative you understand









[/quote]

wow how nice...

how did you do the knot?
[/quote]


----------

